# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 22 )



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

*What kind of wood worker are you And What is your defining goal?
*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Southern leprechauns, woodticks and piano playing peanuts are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and _most_ anyone named Tony too...


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

A a fat bald headed type. 
To be a millionaire and have lots of money

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan (May 29, 2016)

I'm a "sometimes woodworker". Sometime I feel like it and sometimes I don't. Right now I don't have the time to dedicate to woodwork, so it's more of trying new things, in search of what will pay the bills with least amount of space and effort for when the day comes that I have to rely on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

I am a builder always have been- goal- keep building..........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 29, 2016)

A hack who hopefully will keep learning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2016)

I am the type who does woodworking as often as I can. It isn't great woodworking, but hopefully somebody like it because it makes me happy to build. My goal is to continually improve and have more time to do it. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert (May 29, 2016)

A learning one.

That's part of my problem - I try too many things without getting really good at any of them.

I hope to be able to supplement my retirement income one of these days. I don't really like getting into long term projects though. Probably because in the back of my mind I know there's something else I'd like to try to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 29, 2016)

What kind? Don't really know what definition to use.... Sometimes a turner, sometimes a box builder, furniture maker, sawdust manufacturer extraordinaire..... I try not to label myself. Hopefully a decent one.

Defining goal? Aesthetically pleasing, quality functionality in everything I make.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2016)

I tend to have a lot of vision on what type of woodworker I would like to become, which is an all-around jack of all trades woodworker. Certainly I would like to dedicate more time to it, but life continually gets in the way. What I seem to lack the most is experience. What I seem to have the most of is drive. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 29, 2016)

I want to be: "That guy that can make whatever I wish out of wood and have it look good", or be the one where others are asking "ooooh , how'd ja do that?"
My goal other than my relaxation is to leave a lot of finished projects that will long outlive me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2016)

My goal is to live long enough to harvest some more logs this year hopefully. If it keeps up much longer I will be attending SWAT as a non-vendor. Already too late to be able to attend Allen's barby. 

At this rate I will be able to devote all my time to woodworking. Or applying for a job at McDonalds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

McDee's pays good now for flippin burgers....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Is minimum wage down there $15? I remember when I started working it was $3.37 and hr....
Damn....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2016)

I guess I'm just a turner since I sold off most all of my other woodworking tools.

The goal is to enjoy it and get better... I'd like to turn more and sand less. I enjoy the process as much or more than the product, so improving/refining tool technique is really the goal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 29, 2016)

I'm a novice hobbiest who has managed to keep 9 fingers.  Turning mostly.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2016)

Hobby wood worker . Continue to do it as long as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

I am just a hobbiest, but it is my passion! I do a little bit of everything or the a.d.d. kicks in and I get bored. Hmmm, a defining goal? I don't think I have "A" goal, maybe several, to keep trying new things and continue learning. I do have several things on the bucket list to build, I wonder if I'll get em done before I croak. I want to build a grandfather clock, a Maloof style rocker, and a boat or two. Goal? To continue collecting tools! And above all just keep it a hobby so the fun of it doesn't go away and then it become a burdensome job.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

